# Predict the Record for December (win points)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Ok, here's how it's going to work. You can predict the record
and the games. You can either predict the record like 7-3 or
predict the games by puting wins and losses by the games. Or you
can do both. They are seperate ways of winning points. You can win
more points by predicting the games and the record. Anyone can
join. You *don't* have to be a Suns fan. _
The total prize points that can be won is *1,000,000,000 points.* 
If you only predict the record or games, then the prize points is 10,000,000 points. 
Get your predictions in before the tip of the Milwaukee game.
*Joe/Chris could you sticky this?*


* Fri 01 vs Milwaukee 
US Airways Center 

Tue 05 vs Sacramento 
US Airways Center 

Thu 07 @ New Jersey 
Continental Airlines Arena 

Fri 08 @ Boston 
TD Banknorth Garden 

Sun 10 @ Charlotte 
Charlotte Bobcats Arena 

Mon 11 @ Orlando 
TD Waterhouse Center 

Wed 13 @ Miami 
American Airlines Arena 

Fri 15 vs Golden State 
US Airways Center 

Sat 16 @ Sacramento 
Arco Arena 

Tue 19 vs Toronto 
US Airways Center 

Wed 20 @ Denver 
Pepsi Center 

Fri 22 vs Washington 
US Airways Center 

Tue 26 vs Portland 
US Airways Center 

Thu 28 @ Dallas 
American Airlines Center 

Fri 29 vs New York 
US Airways Center 

Sun 31 @ Detroit 
Palace Auburn Hills*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello Suns fans, wake the hell up.

Start posting on this board for Godsake. :rant:
It takes two seconds, and you can win some points. 


I'll go with 12-4.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

13-3

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
US Airways Center

Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W
US Airways Center

Thu 07 @ New Jersey- W
Continental Airlines Arena

Fri 08 @ Boston- W
TD Banknorth Garden

Sun 10 @ Charlotte- W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena

Mon 11 @ Orlando- L
TD Waterhouse Center

Wed 13 @ Miami- W
American Airlines Arena

Fri 15 vs Golden State- W
US Airways Center

Sat 16 @ Sacramento- W
Arco Arena

Tue 19 vs Toronto- W
US Airways Center

Wed 20 @ Denver- L
Pepsi Center

Fri 22 vs Washington- W
US Airways Center

Tue 26 vs Portland- W
US Airways Center

Thu 28 @ Dallas- W
American Airlines Center

Fri 29 vs New York- W
US Airways Center

Sun 31 @ Detroit- L
Palace Auburn Hills


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

11-5


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

14-2.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> 14-2.


Damn, I really hope you win! :cheers:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Damn, I really hope you win! :cheers:


I see you guys only losing to Dallas and Denver, and Denver might not even pull that one out. You guys have a pretty easy schedule coming up, atleast the next 10 games or so, and the Suns are just getting into their stride.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

10-6


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

12-4


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

psssst.

Why you bitin' my style, Seuss?

Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006 - WIN 1,000,000,000 POINTS!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

11-5


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*0-16*, they're going to lose/tank for the rest of the season to get Greg Oden. And if you don't believe me, just know that i am a long time Suns fan for the past 40 years. :biggrin:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee W
US Airways Center 

Tue 05 vs Sacramento W
US Airways Center 

Thu 07 @ New Jersey W 
Continental Airlines Arena 

Fri 08 @ Boston W 
TD Banknorth Garden 

Sun 10 @ Charlotte W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena 

Mon 11 @ Orlando L
TD Waterhouse Center 

Wed 13 @ Miami L
American Airlines Arena 

Fri 15 vs Golden State L
US Airways Center 

Sat 16 @ Sacramento W
Arco Arena 

Tue 19 vs Toronto W 
US Airways Center 

Wed 20 @ Denver L
Pepsi Center 

Fri 22 vs Washington W
US Airways Center 

Tue 26 vs Portland W 
US Airways Center 

Thu 28 @ Dallas L
American Airlines Center 

Fri 29 vs New York W
US Airways Center 

Sun 31 @ Detroit L
Palace Auburn Hills

10-6


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee *win*
Tue 05 vs Sacramento *win*
Thu 07 @ New Jersey *Win*
Fri 08 @ Boston *Win*
Sun 10 @ Charlotte *Win*
Mon 11 @ Orlando *Win*
Wed 13 @ Miami *Win*
Fri 15 vs Golden State *Win*
Sat 16 @ Sacramento *Loss* 
Tue 19 vs Toronto *Win* 
Wed 20 @ Denver *Win*
Fri 22 vs Washington *Win*
Tue 26 vs Portland *Win* 
Thu 28 @ Dallas *Loss*
Fri 29 vs New York *Win*
Sun 31 @ Detroit *Loss*

13-3.

Hope I'm wrong, but I sitll feel the Pacific is the suns to own again this year.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee *win*
Tue 05 vs Sacramento *win*
Thu 07 @ New Jersey *win*
Fri 08 @ Boston *win*
Sun 10 @ Charlotte *win*
Mon 11 @ Orlando *loss*
Wed 13 @ Miami *loss*
Fri 15 vs Golden State *win*
Sat 16 @ Sacramento *loss* 
Tue 19 vs Toronto *win* 
Wed 20 @ Denver *loss*
Fri 22 vs Washington *win*
Tue 26 vs Portland *win* 
Thu 28 @ Dallas *win*
Fri 29 vs New York *win*
Sun 31 @ Detroit *loss*

11-5. Suns are going to take control of the Pacific in December. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

16-0.

:biggrin:

and the Suns will take the Pacific as long as they keep playing defense, move the ball, don't have injury problems, AND go to the basket.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

10-6

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
US Airways Center

Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W
US Airways Center

Thu 07 @ New Jersey- L
Continental Airlines Arena

Fri 08 @ Boston- W
TD Banknorth Garden

Sun 10 @ Charlotte- W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena

Mon 11 @ Orlando- L
TD Waterhouse Center

Wed 13 @ Miami- W
American Airlines Arena

Fri 15 vs Golden State- W
US Airways Center

Sat 16 @ Sacramento- L
Arco Arena

Tue 19 vs Toronto- W
US Airways Center

Wed 20 @ Denver- L
Pepsi Center

Fri 22 vs Washington- W
US Airways Center

Tue 26 vs Portland- W
US Airways Center

Thu 28 @ Dallas- L
American Airlines Center

Fri 29 vs New York- W
US Airways Center

Sun 31 @ Detroit- L
Palace Auburn Hills


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

* Fri 01 vs Milwaukee W
US Airways Center 

Tue 05 vs Sacramento W
US Airways Center 

Thu 07 @ New Jersey L
Continental Airlines Arena 

Fri 08 @ Boston W
TD Banknorth Garden 

Sun 10 @ Charlotte W 
Charlotte Bobcats Arena 

Mon 11 @ Orlando L
TD Waterhouse Center 

Wed 13 @ Miami W
American Airlines Arena 

Fri 15 vs Golden State W
US Airways Center 

Sat 16 @ Sacramento L
Arco Arena 

Tue 19 vs Toronto W
US Airways Center 

Wed 20 @ Denver W
Pepsi Center 

Fri 22 vs Washington L
US Airways Center 

Tue 26 vs Portland W
US Airways Center 

Thu 28 @ Dallas L
American Airlines Center 

Fri 29 vs New York W 
US Airways Center 

Sun 31 @ Detroit W
Palace Auburn Hills*
Record = 11-5 for December


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Fri 01 vs Milwaukee - W
US Airways Center 
(1-0)
Tue 05 vs Sacramento - W
US Airways Center 
(2-0)*
_Thu 07 @ New Jersey - L
Continental Airlines Arena 
(2-1)_
*Fri 08 @ Boston - W
TD Banknorth Garden 
(3-1)
Sun 10 @ Charlotte - W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena 
(4-1)
Mon 11 @ Orlando - W
TD Waterhouse Center 
(5-1)
Wed 13 @ Miami - W
American Airlines Arena 
(6-2)
Fri 15 vs Golden State - W
US Airways Center 
(7-2)
Sat 16 @ Sacramento - W
Arco Arena 
(8-2)
Tue 19 vs Toronto - W
US Airways Center 
(9-2)
Wed 20 @ Denver - W
Pepsi Center 
(10-2)
Fri 22 vs Washington - W
US Airways Center 
(11-2)
Tue 26 vs Portland - W
US Airways Center 
(12-2)
*_Thu 28 @ Dallas - L
American Airlines Center 
(12-3)_
*Fri 29 vs New York - W
US Airways Center 
(13-3)*
_Sun 31 @ Detroit - L
Palace Auburn Hills_
(13-3)

*Final Record For The Month of December - 13-3*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

14-2 Amare Player of the Month


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

14-2 in December...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

15-1


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> 16-0.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and the Suns will take the Pacific as long as they keep playing defense, move the ball, don't have injury problems, AND go to the basket.


No, no, I want you to win!

OK, I'll stop spamming now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
US Airways Center

Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W
US Airways Center

Thu 07 @ New Jersey- W
Continental Airlines Arena

Fri 08 @ Boston- W
TD Banknorth Garden

Sun 10 @ Charlotte- W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena

Mon 11 @ Orlando- W
TD Waterhouse Center

Wed 13 @ Miami- W
American Airlines Arena

Fri 15 vs Golden State- W
US Airways Center

Sat 16 @ Sacramento- W
Arco Arena

Tue 19 vs Toronto- W
US Airways Center

Wed 20 @ Denver- L
Pepsi Center

Fri 22 vs Washington- W
US Airways Center

Tue 26 vs Portland- W
US Airways Center

Thu 28 @ Dallas- W
American Airlines Center

Fri 29 vs New York- W
US Airways Center

Sun 31 @ Detroit- W
Palace Auburn Hills

*15-1*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee W
US Airways Center 

Tue 05 vs Sacramento W
US Airways Center 

Thu 07 @ New Jersey W
Continental Airlines Arena 

Fri 08 @ Boston W
TD Banknorth Garden 

Sun 10 @ Charlotte W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena 

Mon 11 @ Orlando L
TD Waterhouse Center 

Wed 13 @ Miami W
American Airlines Arena 

Fri 15 vs Golden State W
US Airways Center 

Sat 16 @ Sacramento L
Arco Arena 

Tue 19 vs Toronto W
US Airways Center 

Wed 20 @ Denver L
Pepsi Center 

Fri 22 vs Washington W
US Airways Center 

Tue 26 vs Portland W
US Airways Center 

Thu 28 @ Dallas L
American Airlines Center 

Fri 29 vs New York W
US Airways Center 

Sun 31 @ Detroit W
Palace Auburn Hills

12-4


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

8-8


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

11-5

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee - W
US Airways Center

Tue 05 vs Sacramento - W
US Airways Center

Thu 07 @ New Jersey - L
Continental Airlines Arena

Fri 08 @ Boston - W
TD Banknorth Garden

Sun 10 @ Charlotte - W
Charlotte Bobcats Arena

Mon 11 @ Orlando - L
TD Waterhouse Center

Wed 13 @ Miami - L
American Airlines Arena

Fri 15 vs Golden State - W
US Airways Center

Sat 16 @ Sacramento - W
Arco Arena

Tue 19 vs Toronto - L
US Airways Center

Wed 20 @ Denver - W
Pepsi Center

Fri 22 vs Washington _ W
US Airways Center

Tue 26 vs Portland - W
US Airways Center

Thu 28 @ Dallas - L
American Airlines Center

Fri 29 vs New York - W
US Airways Center

Sun 31 @ Detroit - W
Palace Auburn Hills


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee win
Tue 05 vs Sacramento win
Thu 07 @ New Jersey win
Fri 08 @ Boston win
Sun 10 @ Charlotte win
Mon 11 @ Orlando loss
Wed 13 @ Miami win
Fri 15 vs Golden State loss
Sat 16 @ Sacramento loss 
Tue 19 vs Toronto win 
Wed 20 @ Denver loss
Fri 22 vs Washington win
Tue 26 vs Portland win 
Thu 28 @ Dallas loss
Fri 29 vs New York win
Sun 31 @ Detroit loss
10-6

whoever put so many back to back games into the nba's schedule this season is a moron.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee - WIN
Tue 05 vs Sacramento - WIN
Thu 07 @ New Jersey - WIN
Fri 08 @ Boston - WIN
Sun 10 @ Charlotte - WIN
Mon 11 @ Orlando - LOSS
Wed 13 @ Miami - WIN
Fri 15 vs Golden State - LOSS
Sat 16 @ Sacramento - WIN
Tue 19 vs Toronto - WIN
Wed 20 @ Denver - LOSS
Fri 22 vs Washington - WIN
Tue 26 vs Portland - WIN
Thu 28 @ Dallas - WIN
Fri 29 vs New York - WIN
Sun 31 @ Detroit - LOSS
13-3


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee
US Airways Center
(Win)


Tue 05 vs Sacramento
US Airways Center
(Win)


Thu 07 @ New Jersey
Continental Airlines Arena
(Loss)

Fri 08 @ Boston
TD Banknorth Garden
(Win)

Sun 10 @ Charlotte
Charlotte Bobcats Arena
(Win)


Mon 11 @ Orlando
TD Waterhouse Center
(Loss)

Wed 13 @ Miami
American Airlines Arena
(Win)


Fri 15 vs Golden State
US Airways Center
(Win)


Sat 16 @ Sacramento
Arco Arena
(Win)

Tue 19 vs Toronto
US Airways Center
(Loss)

Wed 20 @ Denver
Pepsi Center
(Win)


Fri 22 vs Washington
US Airways Center
(WiN)


Tue 26 vs Portland
US Airways Center
(Win)

Thu 28 @ Dallas
American Airlines Center
(Win)

Fri 29 vs New York
US Airways Center
(Win)

Sun 31 @ Detroit
Palace Auburn Hills
(Loss)


*Month's Record Prediction: * - - - > *11-5* Not Based on what's written above


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee 
US Airways Center W

Tue 05 vs Sacramento 
US Airways Center W

Thu 07 @ New Jersey L
Continental Airlines Arena 

Fri 08 @ Boston 
TD Banknorth Garden W

Sun 10 @ Charlotte 
Charlotte Bobcats Arena W

Mon 11 @ Orlando 
TD Waterhouse Center L

Wed 13 @ Miami 
American Airlines Arena W

Fri 15 vs Golden State L
US Airways Center 

Sat 16 @ Sacramento 
Arco Arena L

Tue 19 vs Toronto W
US Airways Center 

Wed 20 @ Denver L
Pepsi Center 

Fri 22 vs Washington 
US Airways Center W

Tue 26 vs Portland W
US Airways Center 

Thu 28 @ Dallas 
American Airlines Center L

Fri 29 vs New York W
US Airways Center 

Sun 31 @ Detroit L
Palace Auburn Hills


9-7


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Fri 01 vs Milwaukee - WIN
> Tue 05 vs Sacramento - WIN
> Thu 07 @ New Jersey - WIN
> Fri 08 @ Boston - WIN
> ...


I think you mean 12-4. Anways, people have until 7:00 Arizona
to get your predictions in.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
US Airways Center

Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W (+5)
US Airways Center

Thu 07 @ New Jersey- W (+8)
Continental Airlines Arena

Fri 08 @ Boston- W(+3)
TD Banknorth Garden

Sun 10 @ Charlotte- W(+4)
Charlotte Bobcats Arena

Mon 11 @ Orlando- W(+5)
TD Waterhouse Center

Wed 13 @ Miami- W(+10)
American Airlines Arena

Fri 15 vs Golden State- W (+1)
US Airways Center

Sat 16 @ Sacramento- W(+3)
Arco Arena

Tue 19 vs Toronto- W(+10)
US Airways Center

Wed 20 @ Denver- W (OT)
Pepsi Center

Fri 22 vs Washington- W (+8)
US Airways Center

Tue 26 vs Portland- W (+5)
US Airways Center

Thu 28 @ Dallas- W (+4)
American Airlines Center

Fri 29 vs New York- W (+6)
US Airways Center

Sun 31 @ Detroit- W(+5)
Palace Auburn Hills

I am giving a spread on all of these games, and yes I belive that the Suns will win every game to go 16-0 for the month of December!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
> US Airways Center
> 
> Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W (+5)
> ...


I'm sorry man, you're late. Try next month.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I just joined last night


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Well, I just joined last night




I'm going to do this every month. So you can do it
next month. Welcome to the boards. =)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

To all of you who thought that the Magic would beat the Suns............................................................................ FACE!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
> US Airways Center
> 
> Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W
> ...


Just updating this.......

So far KittyHawk has the most accurate prediction. :cheers:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I would be right too but I joined late. If the Suns go undefeated this month, gotta give me some props!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lukasbmw said:


> 16-0.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and the Suns will take the Pacific as long as they keep playing defense, move the ball, don't have injury problems, AND go to the basket.


:clap2:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like noone was right! I guess you just can't predict the weather! LOL! 15-0 for the month!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Just updating this.......
> 
> So far KittyHawk has the most accurate prediction. :cheers:



Updating this again. 

Kittyhawk still has the most accurate prediction.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Fri 01 vs Milwaukee- W
> US Airways Center
> 
> Tue 05 vs Sacramento- W
> ...



*CONGRATULATIONS TO USSKITTYHAWK*

He was our fortuneteller of the month! I lost all of my points
when the upgrade happened. So, I made this avatar if you want
to brag about your forecasting specialty.










*Chris/Joe could you retitle the thread with *USSKITTYHAWK PREDICTION WINNER* and unsticky it?*


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> 14-2 in December...


can some one explain to me how I did not win this Month.

Besides the Denver Game, the Suns went 13-2 this month. They lost to Dallas and Washington. someone please explain???


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> can some one explain to me how I did not win this Month.
> 
> Besides the Denver Game, the Suns went 13-2 this month. They lost to Dallas and Washington. someone please explain???



You predicted the correct record as did Blazer Freak.

But KittyHawk predicted the record and the games.

Giving him a more accurate prediction.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You predicted the correct record as did Blazer Freak.
> 
> But KittyHawk predicted the record and the games.
> 
> Giving him a more accurate prediction.


ahem...._she_ predicted the record and the games.

Congrats, Kitty. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bruindre said:


> ahem...._she_ predicted the record and the games.
> 
> Congrats, Kitty. :cheers:





I guess "kitty" should have triggered the thought of
her being a women......=)


----------

